# Where can i buy a RB30DET



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a RB30DET maybe a RB25DET for my 240z and a new tranny something like 5 speed. also where can i get a good lockable read diff?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Adrian said:


> I'm looking for a RB30DET maybe a RB25DET for my 240z and a new tranny something like 5 speed. also where can i get a good lockable read diff?



RB30DET? go to australia LOL!!!!!! and i think its not a DE its a E, i think i dont know


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

thehehehehehe....*sigh* Americans and RB's......when will they learn.....

Twin cam RB's were never made from the factory (only RB30E's and ET's) even then they were contract motors (Designed by Nissan for Holden to put in their VL Commodores), and could only be sold in Australia and New Zealand.....hell they wernt even sold in Japan.....

The saveing grace is due to the same bore size of the RB30. RB26 and RB25. This means you can put a twincam head from a RB25 or 26 on a RB30 block....all the oil and cooling galleries (not on VCT modles.....you can get around that) line up and you can use a std RB30 head gasket..... 

If you don't live in Australia, give up.....sorry.....unless your really keen and get a motor imported from here to the states....hell RB30E's go second hand for around $400AUS ($300US), RB30ET's are very rare, and expensive, due to the fact thatpwople want them in their VL drag cars.......some cars run 8's....


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Rotorua Import Performance Shop in New Zealand would build you a RB30DET to your specs. The guy to talk to is Rob Ward. From what I've seen on the SDU website he's very knowledgeable. For some reason I can't seem to get to the SDU site to get his contact info for you, but try going to http://www.skylinesdownunder.com/ and searching for RIPS.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

Carlito said:


> Rotorua Import Performance Shop in New Zealand would build you a RB30DET to your specs. The guy to talk to is Rob Ward. From what I've seen on the SDU website he's very knowledgeable. For some reason I can't seem to get to the SDU site to get his contact info for you, but try going to http://www.skylinesdownunder.com/ and searching for RIPS.


thanks but now I'm not sure what i want lol. I'll cheak it out and I'm still looking at other things


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

rb30et cheap as hell mate if ur in aust...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

No they are not, f**king rare as atm.....RB25DET's are cheaper and easier to get....


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Adrian said:


> thanks but now I'm not sure what i want lol. I'll cheak it out and I'm still looking at other things


Ok, I found the address:
Rotorua Import Pro Shop 
35 Maisey Place 
Rotorua NZ 
07 3490978 
email [email protected] 
GTS4, 100% stock internals, 10.21 @ 134mph.

Worth an e-mail


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> No they are not, f**king rare as atm.....RB25DET's are cheaper and easier to get....


nah i dont think so. Theres stacks of VL work shops with rb30et engines up for grabs to name a couple: RAJAB and bresiani performance.


----------



## AUSRUBIN (Apr 12, 2004)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> nah i dont think so. Theres stacks of VL work shops with rb30et engines up for grabs to name a couple: RAJAB and bresiani performance.



Yeah and those workshop's are not cheap!...JPC in melbourne australia has the fastest VL Commoredore with RB30ET SOHC doing 8's...


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

there was a rb30det for sale (engine only) here, he wanted about $8000oz, i have the plains to build one that i printed from a website, ??cobra, forgotten the name :dumbass: nizmodore may know?? most people would rather build a engine than try to find the SOHC version....


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

AUSRUBIN said:


> Yeah and those workshop's are not cheap!...JPC in melbourne australia has the fastest VL Commoredore with RB30ET SOHC doing 8's...


yer i know nice as... hardcore engines like the jpc one i think would cost u a fair bit but they should have stock ones around for a relatively good price


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

rsx84 said:


> there was a rb30det for sale (engine only) here, he wanted about $8000oz, i have the plains to build one that i printed from a website, ??cobra, forgotten the name :dumbass: nizmodore may know?? most people would rather build a engine than try to find the SOHC version....


8,000 fukn grand rip off....


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> 8,000 fukn grand rip off....


thats good for 300+rwkws (450+rwhp) with close to 450Nm of torque!!
or you could get an "OSgiken" 3L bottom end for around the $25000,OZ dollars, use an rb26 or 25 head put it all together with some other goodies $$$$ put it all in a r32 GTR and some tuning and testing, run it on street tryes and should be good for 9's, an $8000 engine which could push a r34 gt-t into the 11's seens like a bargain??


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Does any1 have pictures for the RB30DET i want to see how is it and stuff, i have heard gr8 things about it. lol ya the pricetag i a little 2 damn high for me, I am gonna stick wiht RB25DET.


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

rsx84 said:


> thats good for 300+rwkws (450+rwhp) with close to 450Nm of torque!!
> or you could get an "OSgiken" 3L bottom end for around the $25000,OZ dollars, use an rb26 or 25 head put it all together with some other goodies $$$$ put it all in a r32 GTR and some tuning and testing, run it on street tryes and should be good for 9's, an $8000 engine which could push a r34 gt-t into the 11's seens like a bargain??


thats just for an engine am i right??? u can get a nice stock turbo VL for 8k...


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.fullboost.com.au/cars/featurecars/2003/vl_vas.html

this first link is of the fastest rb30et equipped car in the world...

http://www.fullboost.com.au/cars/factorycars/turbovl.html

this second link has specs on a stock rb30et...enjoy :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh good, the steering wheel is on the correct side :cheers:


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

btw opium i really like ur rb20det 240sx (180sx in aust) and nice conversion.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> thats just for an engine am i right??? u can get a nice stock turbo VL for 8k...


yeh just the engine, it is a worked rb30det not a stock rb30et, you must know how easy it is to spend $$$ when wanting more power :cheers: you can get a new rb30et for something like 3k,engine that is, the last VL turbo i saw for sale (not that i've been looking) was 9k and an auto...


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

rsx84 said:


> yeh just the engine, it is a worked rb30det not a stock rb30et, you must know how easy it is to spend $$$ when wanting more power :cheers: you can get a new rb30et for something like 3k,engine that is, the last VL turbo i saw for sale (not that i've been looking) was 9k and an auto...


thats wat i thought around 3k, that isnt to bad... cheaper than a rb25det...


----------



## davehoos (Aug 3, 2003)

$=AUSTRALIAN $ so that about 75 US cents.
Commodore VL turbo auto Berlina, 164000kms,... $4,500 Hunter NSW Commodore VL turbo, immaculate condition, 218000kms, limited slip diff, engine problems, $1500 MOUNT DRUITT
Commodore VL turbo auto, 3 inch exhaust, high flow turbo, many extras, excellent condition, $5400 or near offer,BRIGHTON LE SANDS

these are for complete registered cars and over priced..and they go up to $7500.I dont know of an engine going over $1500 except some unrealistic show motors.manual gearbox conversions are up to $1800


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

rsx84 said:


> thats good for 300+rwkws (450+rwhp) with close to 450Nm of torque!!
> or you could get an "OSgiken" 3L bottom end for around the $25000,OZ dollars, use an rb26 or 25 head put it all together with some other goodies $$$$ put it all in a r32 GTR and some tuning and testing, run it on street tryes and should be good for 9's, an $8000 engine which could push a r34 gt-t into the 11's seens like a bargain??


just have to make some changes to this post as the figures are wrong this engine produces 367kw (550hp) at 6000rpm and 612Nm at 4500rpm all at 17psi on premium gas.. :thumbup:


----------



## RaD (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a link to the FULL engine specs of the RB30DET internals. Im talking factory specs of stuff like conrod length etc.

Much appreciated if anyone can help

RaD


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

nizmodore should know... ask him


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

RaD said:


> Does anyone have a link to the FULL engine specs of the RB30DET internals. Im talking factory specs of stuff like conrod length etc.
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone can help
> 
> RaD


try www.skylinesaustralia.com as your after specs on 3 engines rb30e, rb25det or rb26dett depending on the head thats used!!


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

the rb30et puts out about 150kw at the flywheel so its only about as quick as a ca18det in a silvia that is taking in power to weight ratios in account, so u'd just be best saving your money and buying a rb25det oviously because its newer and more powerful, but Niz is absolutley right the RB30 block with a 25 or 26 head is a leathal combination


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

So does anyone know of an aust exporter who would export the engine and tranny to the US? and if so how much


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

alexinpg said:


> So does anyone know of an aust exporter who would export the engine and tranny to the US? and if so how much


your best bet would be importing them through a local car importer as replacement parts, the r33 rb25 box is your best bet for an engine like that. what about a nissan parts/dealer in the area they'd be able to get everything you need from japan. this is an email address of a bloke who works for nissan in new zealand, ask him about what your looking for see what he can come up with! hope it [email protected]


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

The RB30DET is a custom engine.. 

heres some info on RB engines.. http://forums.gtrcanada.com/viewtopic.php?t=238

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You guys bumped an old thread, but I shall contribute. Apparently www.dragdriftautox.com sells the RB30DET hybrid. Its a motorset only(no shit) and puts out about 450bhp. The only problem is that I have heard nothing (good or bad) about the place.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

*every thing you need to know*

if you really want to know how it's done then take the time to read through this link to skylinesaustralia as this is the ins and outs of alot of people building either the rb30/25det or rb30/26dett over the last few years. all the bits that you'll need and what people have tryed... http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15420


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

alexinpg said:


> So does anyone know of an aust exporter who would export the engine and tranny to the US? and if so how much


I was talking to Opium about me sending over complete RB30 Twin Cam motors (through where I work), minus the turbochargers, but with spare parts etc like timeing belts, a spare head gaskits, manifold gaskits, CAS's and AFM's (cheap here). All the motors where to come already run in and with a Modified engine loom......

.....the problem is getting a reliable person over there I can trust. Also the American import laws (well Australia and the US are ment to be getting a free trade agrement) and tarrifs are ment to be a pain. Add in the fact that it will have to go by sea, adds a 6 week or so lag time from me sending the motor to the customer getting it. Also warranty is going to be a problem, as I like to give a warranty with any work I do, but its a bit hard to warranty a job when it on the other side of the world.....(and I'm not moveing to the states! Forget about it!)

I was looking at about $7000 odd Aus dollars (plus freight) to supply a fully rebuilt, run in engine, with a O-ringed block and genuine Nissan head gaskits etc.....but it all got too hard. I'd really like to export motors to the states but you can see the problems I'd run into......I really don't need the stress, plus I've got a job offer I'm throwing up in the air at the moment...

Oh and I pulled my old RB30E out of the VL on tuesday, the motor is on the stand and my twin cam head will be going on by the end of next week depending on my workload......  Now to get rid of a N/A RB25DE Bottom end with no oil pump.....


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Oh and I pulled my old RB30E out of the VL on tuesday, the motor is on the stand and my twin cam head will be going on by the end of next week depending on my workload......  Now to get rid of a N/A RB25DE Bottom end with no oil pump.....


can i ask how much the rb25de cost you with the head still on it as i'm thinking of doing the rb25de head conversion in my r31?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

rsx84 said:


> can i ask how much the rb25de cost you with the head still on it as i'm thinking of doing the rb25de head conversion in my r31?


$900 with less than 1000km's on the clock (really) But that was lucky......

Normally around $1000-1200 with computer AFM loom etc. Depends on what sort of RB25. The RB25DE from the R32 Skyline goes strait on to the RB30E bottom end, while the head of the R33 Skylines RB25DE/RB25DET needs the VCT oil feed gallery blocked off, a hole drilled in the head and a external oil feed run to the VCT bearing.........Stupid me got the R33 VCT head.....oh well....But it should be good tho  VCT is ment to give you around 10 extra RWKW down low in the rev range, depending on where you activate/de-activate it!

RB's are wasted on Skylines...VL's VL's VL's!!!!!! Sorry I couldn't help myself.....and I'm getting a Holden badge made up for the top of the twincam motor....bwhahahhahaha......."Holden, Twin Cam 24 Valve, 3000" :givebeer:


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> RB's are wasted on Skylines...VL's VL's VL's!!!!!! Sorry I couldn't help myself.....and I'm getting a Holden badge made up for the top of the twincam motor....bwhahahhahaha......."Holden, Twin Cam 24 Valve, 3000" :givebeer:


what really sucks is the rb30et went into the VL rather than the r31... :cheers: 
so my best bet is to find a r32 rb25de or put a bit more work into the r33 version??


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I think the best is using the RB26 head...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

rsx84 said:


> what really sucks is the rb30et went into the VL rather than the r31... :cheers:
> so my best bet is to find a r32 rb25de or put a bit more work into the r33 version??


Its all good  Just haveing a go.....you know what its like between Skyline and VL owners  (Americans: read my sig) The RB30ET is only second to the RB26DETT in outright power honours (in RB's).....probably because when people get upto around 300Kw on a RB25DET they just ditch it and go to a RB26....

Well the R33 RB25DE (non turbo) version has diffrent injectors (they are still the same size, 270cc) being side feed like a SR20DET rather than top feed in the R32 version (like a CA18DET). The problem is that larger side feed injectors are very expensive.........I got quoted $400 a injector!!!!!! Thats what puts the price out when building these motors...most people don't think about this....

For ease of installing I'd recomend the R32 head, no mods need to be carried out etc. I've also seen a complete set of R32 GTR injectors for $600 second hand (444cc) which would make a great budget injector upgrade! 

However talking to people who have used the R33 head, they say that it is definatly worth it.....Oh and the only diffrence between the R33 RB25DET and RB25DE heads, is that the RB25DET has larger injectors installed as standard being 370cc (same as SR20DET ones). The cam shafts are exactly the same both the inlet and exhaust being 240 Degrees in Duration with both having around 7.8mm lift. The Cam boxes are slightly diffrent, with the Turbo cam boxes having a lump on the back.....I think its for a diffrent oil/air seperators or something....



rsx84 said:


> I think the best is using the RB26 head...


If you can afford it.....anyway the inlet and exhaust ports on the R33 RB25 heads are only ment to be 1mm smaller than on the RB26 heads....I'll have to confirm this!!!! Also solid lifters are easy to install......

For price to performance you can't go past the RB25DE vvt head.....


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

this is another place where you can see where to get it done

http://www.geocities.com/r32_jjc/


----------



## m3ss21vlturbo (Aug 14, 2007)

*vl turbo*

hey im looking to buy a vl turbo engine a rb30et if ne one noes plz contact me


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you just revived a thread that is about 3 years old....

check out hte australia skyline forum, as you can only get the RB30 from Australia

you can also check out GTRCanada.com one of the big time engine builders in Australia is a member of that forum and has given his contact info for people interested in having him build an engine for you...


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

m3ss21vlturbo said:


> hey im looking to buy a vl turbo engine a rb30et if ne one noes plz contact me


don't come across many whole engines for sale these days, most are just stripped and sold off as parts unless you buy the whole car.


----------



## NISSAN=INSANE (Sep 24, 2007)

*YOOo*

my buddy told me bout this swap with the rb30 i got a 92 240sx and i wanna go as big as i can with this motor i was wondering where i could even possiblyfind this motor:woowoo:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

it might be cheaper and easier to source an RB26... i know of a couple places in Canada that have an RB26 with uncut wireharness transmission all the bells and whistles for 3500...

depending on your location will make the difference...

if you were looking at using an RB26 you would need the tranny off an RB25 since its a RWD tranny...


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Shadao said:


> it might be cheaper and easier to source an RB26... i know of a couple places in Canada that have an RB26 with uncut wireharness transmission all the bells and whistles for 3500...
> 
> depending on your location will make the difference...
> 
> if you were looking at using an RB26 you would need the tranny off an RB25 since its a RWD tranny...


the rb26 sump will need to be fixed as well...


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

this might seem stupid by no one just finds an rb30det, they are all built to your specs, there was never a factory optioned rb30det. tommy keira (spelling) did offer a rb30det using the head off an 2L NICS rb20det, they are one of the rarest cars in the r31 skyline range..
if you want to know the process to build one of these engines then you'll find all the info on the planet you will need at Skylines Australia


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

You can find one in canada..


----------



## EpicVans (Aug 24, 2020)

I have friends in AU and NZ and they can ship me one

What specific RB30 version do I need to make this work?


----------

